# Identify Please



## Hailwell (Sep 8, 2006)

Is there anyone out there who recognizes this? Found these around the Hosiptal at Fort Campbell, KY. I sure it is in the Oak family as it has an acorn; someone suggested a Chinkapin Oak?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 9, 2006)

The leaves look a little narrow for a chinkapin oak, but that's the closest thing I found. They look more like chestnut family, maybe Allegheny or Ozark Chinkapin, but the acorn would seem to tie it to an oak. Can you post a photo of the acorn and bark?


----------



## Elmore (Sep 9, 2006)

Sawtooth oak - Quercus acutissima


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to AS Hailwell. 

Elmore,you are right again.

Here is a link with some more info: 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/forestry/trees/oak_sawth.htm


----------

